# When do bears wake up?



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

They normally wake when there will be food available for them. Some have been out and about already.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

As Beeslave stated the show up when food is available. Bears dont actually hibernate. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hibernation 
In the 80's I lived on Kodiak Island and there would be about 2 - 3 months that we wouldn't see a bear track anywhere. On occasion big food (and smell) like a dead whale would wash up on the beach and we would find bear tracks within a week.


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

In this neck of the woods (northern New Mexico) the bears often don't hibernate at all. They move from the mountains to the foothills in the winter. I ususally only see bear track around my apiary in December / January. My fence is on all year round because there seems to be more exceptions to the rules than rules being followed...


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

in my area spring bear season is about that same time as Skunk Cabbage srouts up - that is bears first food of the year here - then they move to other stuff - 

hope this can help


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

This week is going to have some 40 degree days, and maybe even a 50 degree day.  I think you're on the right track , now is the time to stop smokey.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Talk to a fish cop (fish&game) in your area or state, they may have a study ongoing and be able to give you a good idea. Jim


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

They do not hibernate over the winter here in Alabama. I think they spend all their free time roaming the river bottoms and swamps looking for my beeyards. When these "honeybears" get through, you have toothpicks. Our bears are smaller, about half the size of northern bears but they can still do the damage. And get this==you do not dare shoot one--protected!! TK


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

When your out cross country skiing and say this looks like a good spot to make a snow fort for the night....


----------

